
We Asked Facebook 12 Questions About the Election, and Got 5 Answers - panarky
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/11/technology/facebook-election.html
======
jayess
The most important of the unanswered questions:

"10\. You have said you are committed to protecting election integrity and
supporting democratic ideals. However, there have been reports that you have
built tools to censor speech in certain authoritarian countries, such as
China, where you hope to be allowed to operate. How will you choose which
elections and democratic processes to protect? When promoting democratic
ideals conflicts with your corporate goals, which will you prioritize?"

